# SeaDek Press Release - March 22, 2010 - Custom Swim Platform pads



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Press Release



Contact:  Jason Gardner
                SeaDek
                485 Gus Hipp Blvd. 
                Rockledge, FL  32941
                Ph:  888-964-6860 
                Fx:  321-632-4466
                E-mail:  [email protected]
 
For Immediate Release
March 22, 2010
 
Comfort, durability and a finished look and feel are all characteristics of SeaDek's line of stock and custom swim platform traction pads. Made in the USA from UV protected, closed-cell EVA foam that will not absorb water and is easily applied with our long lasting, peel-and-stick adhesive, SeaDek is superior to other traction alternatives on the market today. SeaDek is a standard item on some of the world’s top boat manufacturer’s including Malibu, Correct Craft, Tige, BRP, Epic and many more. 

Each pad starts with 5mm foam on the bottom for comfort and shock absorption. A thermo embossed, 3mm layer is then added to the top for durability and superior non-skid performance in both wet and dry conditions. Next the easy to apply PSA backing is added to the pad. Finally our CNC machine routes a finished bevel along the outer edge of the pad to prevent lifting or peeling and the a logo is routed into the center of the pad. On stock items the SeaDek or manufacture’s logo is applied but custom pads can have just about anything you’d like added.
 
Additional SeaDek applications include:
 
   •    Swim platforms
   •    Step kits
   •    Helm station pads
   •    Poling platforms
   •    Coaming bolsters/pads
   •    Footwells
   •    Gutters
   •    Trailers, etc
 
Want to learn more about SeaDek? Check out our website http://www.seadek.com/ and our blog, http://seadekblog.blogspot.com/ for the latest products and events.
 
SeaDek is a product of Hyperform, Inc.
485 Gus Hipp Blvd. Rockledge, FL 32955
ph: 321.632.4466 fax: 321.632.7019 email: [email protected]
www.hyperforminc.com & www.seadek.com

-xxx-


----------

